# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/6



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing on Devils Lake continues to be quite slow. While each day a few 
anglers will find some fish, most anglers are having difficulting catching even 
a few fish. The areas that have produced some fish include the mouth of Creel 
Bay, the Dome House to the Towers to Old Mil area, and the Swanson?s Point 
area. Hali?s, genz worms, small raps, and hanger rigs tipped with wax worms, 
spikes, or minnows have been the most popular. Walleye fishing remains fairly 
good, but the bite is early in the morning and just before dark so it can be 
hit or miss. Some of the better areas include the Stromme/Storm Sewer area, 
Mission Bay, 57 Bridge, Foughty?s Point, Rocky/Military Points, Bud & Old Mil 
Bay?s, and the Doc Hagens area. Pike fishing has been HOT. Anglers are 
catching a lot of smaller 3-6 pound fish in Lake Irvin and Silver Lake. On 
Devils Lake there?s been quite a few 10+ and some 20+ pike being caught. The 
best areas for the larger fish have been the 57 bridge, the sunken Stromme 
Road, and the very north end of Six Mile Bay. Tip-ups with herring or smelt 
are working the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

